# National GM4000



## nanc512 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a question on a machine I just "inherited." It is a National GM4000 with no manual. I would love to find one, if anyone has an idea where to start.

It has the marked off/on toggle switch, a timer and the dial thermometer. There is a knob missing from the top platen. I have a feeling that is where I set the temperature. I can turn it and make a red light come on near the timer and hear the press make a noise. If I turn it further, the light goes off.

Any clues what I do? I got my printer set up and have been reading and studying, am ready to practice, but duh...........I didn't think about where the temperature is set.

Thanks.

Nancy


----------



## RabbitHole (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello Nanc

Still have that National Screen GM4000? Me too, and I have a manual. You definitely need that knob on the top platen. Try turning it when it's hot and you won't have any finger prints left!

I can scan whatever I have and send it to you as an image file. 

I know this post of yours is really old, but thought it might help you. I was actually looking on some help calibrating it! 


Bill


----------



## nanc512 (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't have it anymore, I never got it to work right. I have a new press and it's wonderful. 

Thanks for trying to help me!

Nanc


----------



## ken49663 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you ! Your inbox is full at the moment so I cant private message you. my email is kbushway@Hotmail.com

Thaks again!!


----------



## aaronsvinylart (May 7, 2013)

Any chance you still have that manual for the GM4000?

 I could really use it, as it became my first heat press, but I got it used, so I don't even know if it works...


----------



## csias40 (Jan 7, 2016)

Totally want the manual! Just got this product gifted...


----------



## wurzer9599 (Jul 7, 2009)

ANY luck with this manual?

I have the same press and am afraid the thermostat is going out. Temperatures not staying constant on it. Turning the analog knob for temperature use to maintain a constant temp, but now it will overheat until I turn the knob way down to stop the heating cycle. 

If anyone has an info on how to obtain the manual for this press or has any additional info on how this problem might be solved it would be greatly appreciated!!

THANKS!


----------



## daspringer (Aug 4, 2016)

RabbitHole said:


> Hello Nanc
> 
> Still have that National Screen GM4000? Me too, and I have a manual. You definitely need that knob on the top platen. Try turning it when it's hot and you won't have any finger prints left!
> 
> ...


Would love a copy of the manual in any format as I just inherited a GM4000 and not sure how it works. Any idea what temp number equates to 325 degrees? please send to daraspringer @yahoo.com.


----------



## iscott (Dec 13, 2017)

PLEASE HELP! Did anyone ever have any luck finding a manual for the GM4000 National Heart Press? I was given one that seems to be in pretty good condition except the numbers around the knob on the top plate are worn off, I figure that is the temperature setting knob but I desperately need a manual to learn how it works and to replace the temperature numbers in the correct spots. If anyone has a manual or knows where I can find a copy please please email me at [email protected]
THANK YOU!


----------

